# As promised...new pics and a short video



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I let the pup who we have officially named "Sagan" now out to use the restroom and he started playing with Dodger.. I went to get my camera but by the time I got back out there they apparently were done playing..which was probably a good thing because it started to rain as well. I did manage to still get some cute photos and a short video of Sagan wanting to cuddle with Dodger. 

Dodger is such a patient dog and seems to put up with him quite well. I've only ever seen her show teeth and growl at one dog..and it was some lab at the dog park who would not leave her alone and kept pouncing on her..then she had enough but other than that i've seen her tolerate just about everything.

Also the video:


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

How cute are they together! They could be part of an ad campaign or something.


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

I am in love with this puppies black pigment. He is just stunning! And I love how he is cuddling with Dodger. so cute! Your a lucky girl.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

These photos are hallmark worthy!! Just precious!! 

And the video was the sweetest, I watched it 3 times. He can't get close enough to Dodger.....awww. Dodger is a sweetheart.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Yep, Dodger loves playing mommy..she babied Vega as well. Vega tries to play with Sagan likes he's a full grown poodle so I have to keep my eye on those two, at least until he's a bit bigger. I hope to get a video of Dodger playing with Sagan because she's so careful and gentle with him. She also jumps in circles and twirls and he started trying to do the same thing. Of course I didn't have my camera at that point and by the time I got back they were chilling on the deck and didn't want to do much besides cuddle.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I just wanted to stick my nose right into that yawn and grab a whiff of puppy breath!!! He's a gorgeous boy and I'll second (or third??) the sentiment that his pigment is wonderful!! Congratulations!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a glorious video!!! That puppy is so beautiful. And Dodger is an absolute gem!! This is how my guys react to new additions. Just very welcoming and tender. Touched my heart Aiden. Precious!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Omg.. I can't get over how sweet your new little boy is. SO CUTE!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

OMG how cute! He loves her already, you can sooooo tell! 

He is just as cute as can be, I can't wait to watch him get bigger! And I just love Dodger, even more after seeing what an adorable, giant pushover she is


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Sooo sweet!! So much cuteness.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

oh, no, i can't!! what great shots!!!!!!! two beauties!! you must be so excited. how old is dodger? she seems very patient with this little pup!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I am dying here!! He is absolutely gorgeous! What a great pair for photos as they compliment each other so well. Some of those photos would make great choices for the calendar (hint, hint). I cannot get over how dark the pigmentation is.
_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

OMGosh! Absolutely the most adorable, handsome, sweet, lovely... ummmmm... all the nice adjectives you can think of.... little boy!! I LOVE him! I love your pics... they are wonderful and definitely one of them should be on the new calendar!!!!!! Dodger is such a sweet heart with him.. she is just so calm and loving. He is going to learn good things from her! LOVED the video, I wanted to go in and snatch him up and give him hugs and kisses....lol. 

Will always look forward to watching his pics of growing up!!

SUUU---WEEET!!


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

These pics are amazing!!!!! I agree with everyone else about being in a calendar.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh...my...gosh! Doesn't it just make your heart swell? Dodger, you are both so beautiuful and patient. Your puppy can't seem to get close enough! Such a little beauty.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh wow, that is just too cute!!!! 
I can't get over how nice these guys are! 
Thank you for posting Aidan! 
PS how do you say "Sagan" ?


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Say-gan

Sounds like pagan but with an S

We got the name from Carl Sagan, wrote Contact as well as a book called "Billions and Billions" he was an astronomer among other things.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I figured it was probably after Carl Sagan... I found some really cool Sagan quotes:

"Somewhere, something incredible is waiting to be known.", and "In order to make an apple pie from scratch, you must first create the universe."

Very fascinating man!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

What an adorable video!!! It was sooo cute how he would slide down and have to reposition himself closer. Dodger just takes extra special care of him. How sweet!!!!

You did get some really good photos! We definitely need to have another calendar this year.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

That puppy has the most beautiful face I have ever seen on a poodle puppy. 

Please don't anyone tell Teddy I said that. 

Love the video and the pictures. Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Aidan said:


> Say-gan
> 
> Sounds like pagan but with an S
> 
> We got the name from Carl Sagan, wrote Contact as well as a book called "Billions and Billions" he was an astronomer among other things.


LOL thanks for clearing that one up. 

I want to squeeze onhim, but i will have to settle for cuddling his brothers and sisters


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww congrat again


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Awww he's just adorable! I'm glad he's settling in nicely.


----------

